# People Are Stupid Humor



## Bonzi




----------



## Hugo Furst




----------



## Hugo Furst




----------



## Billy_Kinetta




----------



## Iceweasel

Bonzi said:


>


Is it his fault the snow melted?


----------



## Iceweasel

Billy_Kinetta said:


>


Cleaning ye ole gene pool.


----------



## MisterBeale




----------



## MisterBeale




----------



## Bonzi




----------



## MisterBeale




----------



## HereWeGoAgain




----------



## jon_berzerk

HereWeGoAgain said:


>




that was a good shot though 

---LOL


----------



## williepete




----------



## williepete

Obamacare at its finest:


----------



## Bonzi




----------



## MisterBeale




----------



## MisterBeale




----------



## MisterBeale




----------



## MisterBeale




----------



## MisterBeale




----------



## Gracie

Dayum. A lot of really dumb people out there.


----------



## MisterBeale




----------



## MisterBeale




----------



## MisterBeale




----------



## MisterBeale




----------



## MisterBeale




----------



## MisterBeale




----------



## MisterBeale




----------



## MisterBeale




----------



## MisterBeale




----------



## Iceweasel




----------



## Bonzi

Gracie said:


> Dayum. A lot of really dumb people out there.


some of it's on purpose though, like that Jack Ass stuff, that's not funny.
the naturally funny stuff is much better...


----------



## Wyld Kard




----------



## Bonzi




----------



## Wyld Kard




----------



## Gracie

We are all doomed. DOOMED. There are more of them than there are of us.


----------



## Wyld Kard




----------



## Wyld Kard




----------



## Bonzi




----------



## Bonzi




----------



## Wyld Kard




----------



## Wyld Kard




----------



## Wyld Kard




----------



## IsaacNewton




----------



## IsaacNewton




----------



## Bonzi




----------



## Bonzi




----------



## Bonzi




----------



## IsaacNewton




----------



## Wyld Kard




----------



## IsaacNewton

Bonzi said:


>



Is that how women mark their territory? Looks like how men put talcum powder on babies.


----------



## williepete

IsaacNewton said:


> Is that how women mark their territory?



One way. They also use dryer sheets. If they smell that on your clothes, they know you're taken.



















------------


----------



## Bonzi

Okay so this is a mystery to me - what in the world happened here?


----------



## williepete

^^^

Plastic cutting board on a hot burner. Plastic melted through.


----------



## Bonzi

williepete said:


> ^^^
> 
> Plastic cutting board on a hot burner. Plastic melted through.



so beyond my comprehension I could not figure it out!


----------



## Bonzi




----------



## Bonzi




----------



## Bonzi




----------



## IsaacNewton




----------



## IsaacNewton




----------



## Bonzi




----------



## IsaacNewton




----------



## IsaacNewton




----------



## Bonzi




----------



## Wyld Kard




----------



## IsaacNewton

Bonzi said:


>



Not the worst way to die.


----------



## Bonzi




----------



## Bonzi




----------



## Hugo Furst

On the outskirts of a small town, there was a big, old pecan tree just inside the cemetery fence. One day, two boys filled up a bucketful of nuts and sat down by the tree, out of sight, and began dividing the nuts. "One for you, one for me, one for you, one for me," said one boy. Several dropped and rolled down toward the fence.

Another boy came riding along the road on his bicycle. As he passed, he thought he heard voices from inside the cemetery. He slowed down to investiga...te. Sure enough, he heard, "One for you, one for me, one for you, one for me ...."

He just knew what it was. He jumped back on his bike and rode off. Just around the bend he met an old man with a cane, hobbling along.

"Come here quick," said the boy, "you won't believe what I heard! Satan and the Lord are down at the cemetery dividing up the souls!"

The man said, "Beat it kid, can't you see it's hard for me to walk." When the boy insisted though, the man hobbled slowly to the cemetery.

Standing by the fence they heard, "One for you, one for me. One for you, one for me."

The old man whispered, "Boy, you've been tellin' me the truth. Let's see if we can see the Lord...?" Shaking with fear, they peered through the fence, yet were still unable to see anything. The old man and the boy gripped the wrought iron bars of the fence tighter and tighter as they tried to get a glimpse of the Lord.

At last they heard, "One for you, one for me. That's all. Now let's go get those nuts by the fence and we'll be done...."

They say the old man had the lead for a good half-mile before the kid on the bike passed him.


----------



## Bonzi




----------



## Bonzi




----------



## there4eyeM

MisterBeale said:


>


You scratch my back,....


----------



## there4eyeM

Bonzi said:


>


Where liberty ends.


----------



## there4eyeM

Wildcard said:


>


Sure cure for smokers.


----------



## there4eyeM

Wildcard said:


>


This is only funny if it is not real.


----------



## there4eyeM

IsaacNewton said:


>


Construction ahead.


----------



## OldLady

Wildcard said:


>


Laughing OUT LOUD.  Oh, Lord.


----------



## defcon4

Bonzi said:


>


Is that you honey?


----------



## IsaacNewton

Bonzi said:


>



wth. 

.99 is too much.


----------



## Bonzi

defcon4 said:


> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is that you honey?
Click to expand...


no but it's definitely something i would do!
I missed you!


----------



## defcon4

Bonzi said:


> defcon4 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is that you honey?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> no but it's definitely something i would do!
> I missed you!
Click to expand...


----------



## Wyld Kard




----------



## Hugo Furst




----------



## OldLady

WillHaftawaite said:


>


JUST WHAT IS SO FUNNY ABOUT THAT, YOUNG MAN?


----------



## Wyld Kard




----------



## Hugo Furst

OldLady said:


> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JUST WHAT IS SO FUNNY ABOUT THAT, YOUNG MAN?[/QUOTE
> 
> 
> Young?
> 
> It's a ridiculous idea
Click to expand...


----------



## Wyld Kard




----------



## Bonzi




----------



## Divine Wind




----------



## Divine Wind




----------



## Divine Wind




----------



## Divine Wind




----------



## Bonzi

Divine.Wind said:


>



we should have tried that. we caught a possum once, we were trying to catch a groundhog.
squirrels are a BITCH to get out of those cages too!


----------



## Bonzi

Divine.Wind said:


>



The pool looks OK water looks clean...


----------



## IsaacNewton

Bonzi said:


> Divine.Wind said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The pool looks OK water looks clean...
Click to expand...


Too many to mention but the cigarettes tucked into the top that clinches it.


----------



## Bonzi

oh, that is an above ground pool, never mind....


----------



## Wyld Kard




----------



## defcon4

Bonzi said:


> oh, that is an above ground pool, never mind....


I haven't noticed the pool before you mentioned it. It is a regular pool not the above ground type.


----------



## Bonzi

defcon4 said:


> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> oh, that is an above ground pool, never mind....
> 
> 
> 
> I haven't noticed the pool before you mentioned it. It is a regular pool not the above ground type.
Click to expand...


I thought it was underground, then, looked again, and thought maybe not..... water looks clean either way!


----------



## IsaacNewton

Divine.Wind said:


>




Yeaahhhh. When you think about it Glenda tells Dororthy at the end she's had the power all along and just had to click her heels together. wtf?


----------



## Hugo Furst




----------



## Bonzi

WillHaftawaite said:


>


... I worry about you sometimes ... !


----------



## Bonzi




----------



## IsaacNewton

Bonzi said:


>



I mean, wouldn't you at least entertain the notion of say attaching the paint roller to a broomstick instead of this? Dooorrp.


----------



## Bonzi




----------



## Bonzi




----------



## Iceweasel

IsaacNewton said:


> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I mean, wouldn't you at least entertain the notion of say attaching the paint roller to a broomstick instead of this? Dooorrp.
Click to expand...

There are many different roller extensions available and they must have some since the wall is mostly painted, my guess is he's wanted to reach a light fixture or something. That's a good way to end up in a quad ward.


----------



## Bonzi

the ultimate in stupidity!


----------



## IsaacNewton




----------



## Hugo Furst

*By Jeff Foxworthy:*


*If plastic water bottles are okay, but plastic bags are banned, — you might live in a nation (state) that was founded by geniuses but is run by idiots. *

*WE DO LIVE IN SUCH A DUMB COUNTRY!!*


*If you can get arrested for hunting or fishing without a license, but not for entering and remaining in the country illegally — you might live in a nation that was founded by geniuses but is run by idiots.*


*If you have to get your parents' permission to go on a field trip or to take an aspirin in school, but not to get an abortion — you might live in a nation that was founded by geniuses but is run by idiots.*


*If you MUST show your identification to board an airplane, cash a check, buy liquor, or check out a library book and rent a video, but not to vote for who runs the government — you might live in a nation that was founded by geniuses but is run by idiots.*


*If, in the nation's largest city, you can buy two 16-ounce sodas, but not one 24-ounce soda, because 24-ounces of a sugary drink might make you fat — you might live in a nation that was founded by geniuses but is run by idiots.*


*If an 80-year-old woman who is confined to a wheelchair or a three-year-old girl can be strip-searched by the TSA at the airport, but a woman in a burka or a hijab is only subject to having her neck and head searched — you might live in a nation that was founded by geniuses but is run by idiots.*


*If your government believes that the best way to eradicate trillions of dollars of debt is to spend trillions more — you might live in a nation that was founded by geniuses but is run by idiots.*


*If a seven-year-old boy can be thrown out of school for saying his teacher is "cute" but hosting a sexual exploration or diversity class in grade school is perfectly acceptable — you might live in a nation that was founded by geniuses but is run by idiots.*



*If you pay your mortgage faithfully, denying yourself the newest big-screen TV, while your neighbor buys iPhones, time shares, a wall-sized do-it-all plasma screen TV and new cars, and the government forgives his debt when he defaults on his mortgage — you might live in a nation that was founded by geniuses but is run by idiots.*


*If being stripped of your Constitutional right to defend yourself makes you more "safe" according to the government — you might live in a nation that was founded by geniuses but is run by idiots.*


*THINK BEFORE YOU VOTE IN ALL UPCOMING ELECTIONS. MOST OF THE IDIOTS RUNNING THIS COUNTRY SAY ONE THING AND DO THE OPPOSITE KNOWING THAT THE PEOPLE WHO VOTED THEM IN DO NOT PAY ATTENTION *


----------



## Hugo Furst

*IF YOU CROSS THE NORTH KOREAN BORDER* 

*ILLEGALLY YOU GET 12 YEARS HARD LABOR.* 


*IF YOU CROSS THE IRANIAN BORDER*

*ILLEGALLY YOU ARE DETAINED INDEFINITELY.*


*IF YOU CROSS THE AFGHAN BORDER*

*ILLEGALLY, YOU GET SHOT.*


*IF YOU CROSS THE SAUDI ARABIAN BORDER*

*ILLEGALLY YOU WILL BE JAILED.*


*IF YOU CROSS THE CHINESE BORDER*

*ILLEGALLY YOU MAY NEVER BE HEARD FROM AGAIN*.


*IF YOU CROSS THE VENEZUELAN BORDER*

*ILLEGALLY YOU WILL BE BRANDED A SPY AND YOUR FATE WILL BE SEALED.*


*IF YOU CROSS THE CUBAN BORDER ILLEGALLY*

*YOU WILL BE THROWN INTO POLITICAL PRISON TO ROT.*


*IF YOU CROSS THE U.S. BORDER ILLEGALLY YOU GET …….* *!!!*

*A JOB, A DRIVERS LICENSE,*

*SOCIAL SECURITY CARD, WELFARE,*

*FOOD STAMPS, CREDIT CARDS,*

*SUBSIDIZED RENT OR A LOAN TO BUY A HOUSE,*

*FREE EDUCATION, FREE HEALTH CARE,*

*A LOBBYIST IN WASHINGTON*

*BILLIONS OF DOLLARS WORTH OF PUBLIC DOCUMENTS PRINTED IN YOUR LANGUAGE*

*THE RIGHT TO CARRY YOUR COUNTRY'S FLAG WHILE YOU*

*PROTEST THAT YOU DON'T GET ENOUGH RESPECT*

*AND, IN MANY INSTANCES, YOU CAN VOTE.*


----------



## Wyld Kard




----------



## Wyld Kard




----------



## Gracie

WillHaftawaite said:


>


I about peed myself reading this one.


----------



## IsaacNewton




----------



## Hugo Furst




----------



## Hugo Furst




----------



## Hugo Furst




----------



## Bonzi




----------



## Wyld Kard




----------



## Wyld Kard




----------



## Hugo Furst




----------



## Shrimpbox

WillHaftawaite said:


>


Been there, done that


----------



## Bonzi




----------



## Bonzi




----------



## Wyld Kard




----------



## Bonzi




----------



## rightwinger

IsaacNewton said:


> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Divine.Wind said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The pool looks OK water looks clean...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Too many to mention but the cigarettes tucked into the top that clinches it.
Click to expand...


More than the guy jerking off behind her?


----------



## Divine Wind

rightwinger said:


> IsaacNewton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Divine.Wind said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The pool looks OK water looks clean...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Too many to mention but the cigarettes tucked into the top that clinches it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> More than the guy jerking off behind her?
Click to expand...

Or scratching a case of the crabs.


----------



## Divine Wind




----------



## Hugo Furst




----------



## Hugo Furst




----------



## Bonzi

Seattle Man Arrested For Scanning His Penis At Supermarket Checkout - CrimeFeed


----------



## Bonzi




----------



## Bonzi




----------



## Bonzi

Honestly, this can not be true........


----------



## Bonzi

Although I would have LOVED to go to a school named Schoolie McSchoolface!


----------



## Hugo Furst




----------



## Bonzi




----------



## Wyld Kard




----------



## Hugo Furst




----------



## Hugo Furst




----------



## Hugo Furst




----------



## Wyld Kard




----------



## Bonzi




----------



## Toro

Bonzi said:


> Honestly, this can not be true........



roflmao


----------



## Wyld Kard




----------



## Wyld Kard




----------



## Wyld Kard




----------



## Bonzi

wrestling is really NOT manly!


----------



## Hugo Furst




----------



## Wyld Kard




----------



## rightwinger

Wildcard said:


>



Funny

VW Beetles used to fill like that


----------



## Wyld Kard




----------



## Bonzi




----------



## Hugo Furst




----------



## Hugo Furst




----------

